

ASUS is considering Android-based Eee PCs - RK
http://eeepc.itrunsonlinux.com/the-news/1-latest-news/271-asus-is-considering-android-based-eee-pcs

======
RK
Very little to the article, but an interesting idea.

~~~
babo
This link is from the original article, describing how to build Android
(Cupcake) for the Eee PC 701
<http://docs.google.com/View?docid=ajdmx8kfg357_81cmpr56f6>

------
wallflower
I have an old Asus-8G. Windows XP runs really slow on it. I installed XP for
VPN/work access. It constantly sits there and the disk I/O goes. I've been
considering wiping it and going back to the default Linux install.

I really hope that they would allow previous generations to change to Android.

~~~
whughes
How has XP gotten so much slower over the past few years? The machines out on
its release were Pentium IIIs and very early (crap) Pentium 4s, and yet it
struggles to run on modern netbook hardware.

~~~
wallflower
Early netbooks lagged in performance and battery life. For example, my Asus
EEE 8G performed about the same as my 4+ year old, battery-doesn't-work Dell
Inspiron (same or close 900mhz Celeron CPU).

The newer Atom CPUs apparently are _slower_ than the Celeron CPU but they have
better performance/watt (better battery life characteristics).

[http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-atom-
efficiency,20...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-atom-
efficiency,2069-2.html)

[http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/03/08/intel-atom-
initial-...](http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/03/08/intel-atom-initial-
benchmarking-data-vs-pentium-and-celeron-m-processors-before-official-
release/)

------
greyman
Hmm...I am writing this on a XP-powered EEE - which problem will Android solve
for me? And, which office suite can I use?

~~~
bvttf
I'd like it because I want an ARM netbook, I'm pretty excited by nVidia's
moves towards that too.

It's kind of a hard question because you've only told us you're using XP, not
really for what (besides office). I'd be nice if Android apps got more
interesting because of this, but that's kind of speculative. It'll have some
nifty touchscreen support so we might eventually get a tablet that doesn't
cost way too much.

I haven't really used Android much, though. Is the web browser tolerable? It
might be nice to have a browser that had a good zooming interface when using
it on a smaller netbook screen.

~~~
peregrine
The web browser is outstanding.

------
ewiethoff
Tiny pale gray text. My eyes, my eyes!

